# Filter



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

It has been brought to my attention that my Penguin 330 isn't enough filter for my tank. Should I buy a bigger filter or add a second filter? What would be a good filter? Thanks.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Id recommend buying either a emporor 400 or a aquaclear 500. I have 2 emporor 400's on my 55g. That is 800 GPH of filtration







The more filtration the better


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Are fluval 404's good filters?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

fluval 404 is a good filter, but id take a xp3 over it.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

What's an xp3?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Id go with the emperors


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

in addition to my penguin or a bigger emperor?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

penguin 330 and an emp 400 would be perfect for the 75. I have two emp 400's on my 75, so you are close with what i said.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...1711&pcid1=2885


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks fellas


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you could get either an AC500, emp 400 , fluval 404 or XP3...

XP3>FLuval>emp>AC

but the canisters arent cheap


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a fluval 404 on my 55 and let me tell you my water is crystal clear... I use carbon, those ceramic ring and ammonia chips (they remove ammonia) never had any experience with the xp's


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

best? an ehiem canister filter lol and an added powerhead for current


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

better yet have a powerull pump running a return waterfall for current like rhombs natural enviroment just use an empty power filter body and hook it up witha hose an no filter media...1000gph+


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

just get 2 aqua clear 500's and add biomedia witha mesh bag to the media chamber


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> just get 2 aqua clear 500's and add biomedia witha mesh bag to the media chamber


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea the ac 500's with mesh ammonia chips are pretty good...the eheim canny. filters are great if you can get one...they can be costly(very costly), but they work great....i got my eheim 2217 off of big als for like 129.00 i think and it came with everything.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> the eheim canny. filters are great if you can get one...they can be costly(very costly), but they work great....i got my eheim 2217 off of big als for like 129.00 i think and it came with everything.


 I agree - I don't use anything but Eheim canisters as main filter (supplemented with internal filters, but they serve a different purpose: mechanical filtration and water surface movement).

I bought most of my Eheims second-hand, for a very fair price (a Classic 2215 [160gph] for 40 bucks US, and a Pro 2228 [275gph] for 80 bucks US) - since they are extremely reliable, it's perfectly safe to buy them second-hand: just browse through newspaper and on-line ads, and I guess you'll find a couple of interesting deals...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I second Jonas comments and i have to say that you can also buy an Eheim 2217 Classic!
IMO-The best canister!!!!!









EHEIM 2217 Classic


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks, that helps a bunch. I know what to look for now.


----------

